# Wheels for Dogma



## droptarotter

Hi;
I am looking for a new wheel set to compliment my Pinarello Dogma with Campy Super Record 11.
I have a Eurus wheel set on at the moment with my spares being Neutrons and Shamals.
The main things I want are a maximum of 50mm sidewall, aluminum braking surface and must be durable enough to support a 175 pound fat guy with a fair amount of power.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kbwh

Campagnolo Bullet Ultra 50, maybe with CULT bearings to get rid of some dough?


----------



## AnthonyL88

I bought the Zipp 303 Firecrest for my Dogma 2.


----------



## droptarotter

Thanks;
The Bullet wheels were on my list.
Zipp's have carbon brake surface, so I am not interested in them.

Cheers


----------



## mykol77

droptarotter said:


> Thanks;
> The Bullet wheels were on my list.
> Zipp's have carbon brake surface, so I am not interested in them.
> 
> Cheers


I've had both Easton EC90 Aeros and ZIpp 303 FCs on my Dogma. IMHO the Zipps look somewhat out of place on my Dogma, IMHO.

I would suggest the Mavic Cosmic Carbones SLR they have blackened aluminum braking surface for that carbon look with the braking performance of Aluminum.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

mykol77 said:


> I would suggest the Mavic Cosmic Carbones SLR they have blackened aluminum braking surface for that carbon look with the braking performance of Aluminum.


Agreed. The Mavics are awesome.


----------



## spas

Bora Ultra 2's always looks slick on the Dogma


----------



## mykol77

spas said:


> Bora Ultra 2's always looks slick on the Dogma


I agree they compliment each other and I was thinking of getting one for the Doggie. But if I'm not mistaken they're tubulars and additionally the OP mentioned he didn't want a carbon brake track.


----------



## droptarotter

Thanks for all the tips. I should have also stated that I was looking for clinchers.

Cheers


----------



## PaxRomana

Another vote for the CC SLRs. Excellent wheels.


----------



## droptarotter

Wheels have been purchased. Thanks to all that commented. I will post pictures once mounted.

Cheers


----------



## mykol77

droptarotter said:


> Wheels have been purchased. Thanks to all that commented. I will post pictures once mounted.
> 
> Cheers


Watya get?! Don't hold out on us bro.


----------



## droptarotter

mykol77 said:


> Watya get?! Don't hold out on us bro.


I'm going to hold out. I want to get the wheels mounted and tested before I give a report/photo.

Cheers


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Get the Bullet Ultra 50s*



droptarotter said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I should have also stated that I was looking for clinchers.
> 
> Cheers


Totally amazing wheels. I just bought a pair of Bullet Ultra 50s after weeks of research. Forget Mavic, they are heavy unless you get to the highest >$2000 pairs, and are not nearly as well constructed (the carbon fairing) as the Campagnolo wheels. They are exceptionally slick wheels.


----------



## antihero77

At 1590 grams not bad. I'm thinking of going with the bora one or enve 6.7
I would go bora ultra 2 but 40 grams and ceramic bearings for a extra 1000 is nonsense


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Check out the Fulcrum Dark Racing wheels. Blacked out.


----------



## mykol77

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Check out the Fulcrum Dark Racing wheels. Blacked out.


are they available in clincher? if so would be something to consider for the future.


----------



## droptarotter

As promised.........Campagnolo Bullit Ultra Bright Label 50's.......

Cheers


----------



## antihero77

Give us a review when u get a chance


----------



## Juzzy004

mykol77 said:


> I would suggest the Mavic Cosmic Carbones SLR they have blackened aluminum braking surface for that carbon look with the braking performance of Aluminum.


After weeks of research, settled on the Mavic CC SLE WTS. 1725 gms is negligable, considering the price difference between them and Bora Two's. They're clinchers and look awesome with the Exalith brake surface, appearing as full carbon face - only much stronger. Difference of 200 gms between them and the 2012 Zipp Firecrest 404's at a third the price.

Would like to hear a review of your purchase. Couldn't be happier with mine...


----------



## kbwh

Great looking Bullet Ultras on the Pina there! (I see you also got rid of some dough.)



mykol77 said:


> are they available in clincher? if so would be something to consider for the future.


The Fulcrum version of the clincher or 2-way fit (clincher/tubeless) Campa Bullet Ultra is the Red Wind XLR:









Pic showing the 50mm version in "bright" and "dark" label.

The Fulcrum Racing Speed wheels are full carbon tubular only.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Brilliant Choice!!*



droptarotter said:


> As promised.........Campagnolo Bullit Ultra Bright Label 50's.......


I absoultly love my Bullet Ultra Dark lable 50s. There are the third Campy wheelset I've owned and the Bullets are the first deep sectoion ones. I'm glad they got into this arena. Mavic has polluted the market with heavy and insanly expensive cabon-faired wheels for too long.


----------



## droptarotter

antihero77 said:


> Give us a review when u get a chance


Will do..........but looks like another rainy day here, so a quick ride on the Fixie might be in order!

Cheers


----------



## mykol77

Juzzy004 said:


> After weeks of research, settled on the Mavic CC SLE WTS. 1725 gms is negligable, considering the price difference between them and Bora Two's. They're clinchers and look awesome with the Exalith brake surface, appearing as full carbon face - only much stronger. Difference of 200 gms between them and the 2012 Zipp Firecrest 404's at a third the price.
> 
> Would like to hear a review of your purchase. Couldn't be happier with mine...


Can you post a full on pic of the entire bike? Would like to see how the Cosmic Carbones look with the Dogma 2s. Thanks!


----------



## rubber_duckie

droptarotter said:


> Will do..........but looks like another rainy day here, so a quick ride on the Fixie might be in order!
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I am looking at these 2 sets of wheels.
Could anyone kind soul able to advice me...

Campagnolo bullet ultra and Mavic Cosmic SLR
Now i'm stucked... Don't know which one should I purchase.....

Thank for your kind advices or comments.


----------



## martinrm

Not saying you should get these, but i think these are just the sickest wheelset ever made and would look great on a dogma. 








They make a clincher set with an aluminum brake track. Tubulars are (1045g per set) Clinchers (1250g i believe)


----------



## marcm

I agree...I dig my clinchers.


----------



## martinrm

marcm said:


> I agree...I dig my clinchers.


It should be illegal to own a bike that sexy.


----------



## antihero77

Clinchers tubbies only way to go


----------



## martinrm

Ever heard of clincher tubulars? You can pump them up to 200 psi and put them on clincher rims. . . however you have to make sure the rims can handle the extra pressure.


----------



## antihero77

I ment. Tubulars are the only way to go. Would never buy clinchers. Ride is to plush on tubbies


----------



## timujin

droptarotter said:


> Will do..........but looks like another rainy day here, so a quick ride on the Fixie might be in order!
> 
> Cheers


Hi, you never gave a review.. how are your bullet ultra 50 cult's.... im in the same predicament as many, full carbon tubs or alu/carb clincher....

Thanks,
Timujin


----------



## Donn12

I went with zipp 303s. I think a 40+ mm carbon wheel looks the best on the dogmas. I went with the tangente brake pads and was shocked at how good the braking is compared to my other bike with DA C24s. I don't know what will happen when wet though. I went with dark labels and I even thought of removing them so the bike doesn't look too loud with all the pinarello graphics. I also considered shamal ultras and mavic r-sys sls.
I tested a bike with zipps and the feel/roll over 20mph combined with the free hub sound when not pedaling and the aero sound they make over 23 or so mph sold me.


----------



## Donn12

View attachment 277826


----------



## timujin

Donn12 said:


> View attachment 277794


Donn12, the attachment didnt work...

I have a DeRosa, i was more interested in the campag wheels, keeping to the italian tradition....


----------



## catmando1980

I'm relatively new to biking but am keen to get the most out of my training and perform well in my up coming Ironman Triathlon. I have a Boardman Team Carbon and am looking for a new wheelset that will provide good aerodynamics on the flat, but that are versatile enough for any ride really. I have a budget of about £1000 and have been looking at the Campy Bullet Ultra 50's, the Campy Bullet Ultra 80's and the Zip 60s. I'm not really sure how deep to go because I've not ridden with deep section wheels before. Some friends have said stick to about 30-40mm, others say go as deep as you can, 80-100. I'm also not sure whether to go with the Zips or the Campys. Some people slate the Zip 60's saying they're old technology. Some people slate the Campys saying that the proprietary spoke system might leave you struggling in the future. Does anybody have any advice for me? Many thanks, Chris


----------



## antihero77

catmando1980 said:


> I'm relatively new to biking but am keen to get the most out of my training and perform well in my up coming Ironman Triathlon. I have a Boardman Team Carbon and am looking for a new wheelset that will provide good aerodynamics on the flat, but that are versatile enough for any ride really. I have a budget of about £1000 and have been looking at the Campy Bullet Ultra 50's, the Campy Bullet Ultra 80's and the Zip 60s. I'm not really sure how deep to go because I've not ridden with deep section wheels before. Some friends have said stick to about 30-40mm, others say go as deep as you can, 80-100. I'm also not sure whether to go with the Zips or the Campys. Some people slate the Zip 60's saying they're old technology. Some people slate the Campys saying that the proprietary spoke system might leave you struggling in the future. Does anybody have any advice for me? Many thanks, Chris


Personally if your doing an ironman and looking for a great combo I would go with hed jets. Go with a 60 up front and bigger at the back u can go disc even. Or better yet a h3 at the front. If you need help I can sort you out with a set


----------



## antihero77

Personally and I am also a campy dealer I would not use thier wheels. Old tech. Hed zip Enve even bonts I would use. But for me hed is the leader. Plus with thier lack of advertising you don't pay the steep price like the other brands I mentioned. And Steve hed is the originator of the wide wheel.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Some Sky riders actually use HED rims relaced onto Shimano hubs. Cavendish used them last year.
In some photos it is obvious the rims are not Shimano.


----------



## antihero77

Wiggins and froome still use the h3 up front on thier tts


----------



## catmando1980

Thanks for your comments and suggestions guys. I must say, choosing these wheels has been the hardest thing I've ever done. Everybody's comments (not talking about just this site) are so confusing and often conflicting. I guess it's a personal thing and you've just got to experience different types in order to work out what's best for you... not easily done when each set is circa £1000. 

Anyway, got impatient last night and finally took the plunge and ordered the Campagnolo Bullet Ultra 50 USB Carbon wheel set. I hadn't read the comment about them being old tech at that point :-( but I had looked for some HED's based on other comments, but then found a few comments and forum topics that made the faring on them sound a bit cheap and delicate. Besides, I couldn't find anywhere to order them at the time. The Bullet 50's seemed light in comparison to the Zipp 60s (the main contender on my short-list) and reading about deep sections, it seemed that the sweet spot tended to be around 45-60mm - which is why I settled for the 50s.

I will let you know how I get on with them when they arrive and have been fitted, but I obviously don't have a lot to compare them to. Might be a useful "review" for other newbies like me in the same predicament though, especially regarding how they feel in cross winds etc. Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## antihero77

I think you will be happy with the campy wheels. The hed uses the carbon fairing to reduce weight. I agree I thought it was cheap. But if tony Martin used them in his tt and a hed clincher disc and won that tt it can't be that bad. I could of sold you the heds or campy. 
Next time


----------



## Barts27

Any pictures of the Dogma and the Campa wheels?


----------



## rubber_duckie

Here is my dogma with campy bora ultra 2.


----------



## OscarTheGreat

Barts27 said:


> Any pictures of the Dogma and the Campa wheels?


F8 with Bora U2


----------

